# Problem - can't search General or rules Forum - anyone else?



## Henry (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe I'm getting senile, but is anyone else who can search, unable to search the General and Rules forums? I could until yesterday, but there is no longer any "search this forum" tag in the toolbar, AND General and Rules are not in the menu in Advanced Search.

Did I miss the memo, or is this a problem with more than just me?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, when I search for new threads, I don't get all of the new ones, and mostly not from General.

I also can't edit my posts, it seems (as I've been trying for 20 minutes now)


----------



## Berandor (Jan 13, 2005)

The edit worked; it seems the site is just mega-slow right now.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think I've broken anything lately  :shrug:


----------



## diaglo (Jan 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Did I miss the memo, or is this a problem with more than just me?




it's just you August One.


----------



## Henry (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, I'm attaching a clipboard shot of my Advanced Search screen. I'm on the default template. For some reason, my "search" menu of forums only goes up to "Gaming Action". I cannot search any forums above that, and it lets me scroll all the way down to the various meta forums. 

Any ideas, Michael? Or anyone else, for that matter?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Any ideas, Michael? Or anyone else, for that matter?



No idea, but I checked and I have the same problem.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 14, 2005)

PM Me Henry (I have trillian and all 4 IM clients) - this is as good a time as any for you to learn how to use the forum permissions editor.  We can investigate this problem together


----------



## Gez (Jan 14, 2005)

Ditto, exactly the same.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 14, 2005)

O.K., "new posts" definitely doesn't include General or Rules.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 14, 2005)

of course, an hour or so after i typed my other post it crapped out on moi aussi.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 14, 2005)

I just swung by meta to report the same thing. . . 

Looks like someone is keeping us mods out of the loop!

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 15, 2005)

These problems should be fixed - but if they aren't let me know


----------

